# Simplicity Heavy Duty vs Toro Powermax



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

I am looking to purchase a new or used (if the right one pops up on CL) snowblower. I've narrowed it down to Simplicity or Toro. The Simplicity 26 inch heavy duty is top of my list, but I'm also looking at the simplicity medium duty 27 or Toro Powermax 826, 928 or even 1028. I recently sold an older 29inch 9HP craftsman (murray made), so that is my frame of reference.

Any opinions on these. I liked how maneuverable the Toros felt, but the simplicity seems like it was more solidly built and would last decades.

I have a pretty long driveway (maybe 6-8 car lengths and about 1.5 cars wide) on a moderately steep sloped that has a large flat turnaround area at the bottom for a 2 car garage that is under the house. I also have a 2 car parking spot near the street and a paver path leading to a small circular patio around my front door. 

I'm in northwest NJ so most snows are probably around 4-8 inches, but we get the occasional 2 or 3 feet of snow. Also get a fair amount of ice and freezing rain storms. I hate the winter, and am hoping to get something that makes the chore somewhat fun. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated as I'm currently in analysis paralysis!

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/snow-blowers/heavy-duty-dual-stage

Toro | Power Max® HD


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

All I can say I am very pleased with my 1128, but I have not seen a Simplicity or know of any one that has one. Here is a link that might help you decide, let us know what you get.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...3-gold-gimmick-anti-clog-system-impeller.html


----------



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

joshg3p0 said:


> I am looking to purchase a new or used (if the right one pops up on CL) snowblower. I've narrowed it down to Simplicity or Toro. The Simplicity 26 inch heavy duty is top of my list, but I'm also looking at the simplicity medium duty 27 or Toro Powermax 826, 928 or even 1028. I recently sold an older 29inch 9HP craftsman (murray made), so that is my frame of reference.
> 
> Any opinions on these. I liked how maneuverable the Toros felt, but the simplicity seems like it was more solidly built and would last decades.
> 
> ...


Hi Josh,

I understand your issues. I purchased a machine a month ago, had my house broken into and Im going thru it again.....lucky me. My .02 cents would be this. The Simplicity H series has a gear drive transmission an electric shoot control. The electric control is slick and fast however more to go wrong. Also my dealer who sells them doesn't stock them because he stated the gear drive transmission is junk and not as reliable as the friction drive in the Toro or Ariens machines. Also if you look at the professional line of Simplicity it is a friction disc so the gear drive is odd. Also Simplicity is owned by Briggs and Stratton, so the blower has a few more options than the briggs branded blower but otherwise a similar machine. The blower i had stolen was a hydrostatic Husqvarna and you can read all about it on the Husqvarna section. I would get another one. However they are in the flooding in South Carolina and that may not happen. My second choice was the Toro. Again this is my .02 cents and heres why I say that. The Toro is a very proven design. People complain they use plastic. However the plastic they use has a lifetime warranty and has been used by Toro for 15 years. The current design came out in 2005. If it was a problem it would not be around a decade later. The Toro gearbox is a beast. Yes it is an aluminum housing but has hardened steel gear. It has again been build like this for over a decade and they don't have issues. It is so strong they use grade 5 bolts to hold the augers to the shaft not sheer pins. Also the metal the unit is made of is much stronger than say Simplicity or Husqvarna. It may not be as thick but its just as strong. It has trigger steering. Sorry auto turn lovers but I want a machine that follows my directions not thinks for me. Nuisance turning is not an issue. Read the reviews online. These Toro's get great reviews. Read the reviews at Moving Snow.com. Their best pick for overall heavy duty blower was a Toro Powermax HD. Why didn't I get one the first time? The Husqvarna was no slouch and I liked the Hydro. I would own another and am currently checking on getting one before owning the Toro. For what its worth I think the Toro is in a different league than the Simplicity. Not saying they are bad, but between the two its no contest.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

joshg3p0 said:


> I am looking to purchase a new or used (if the right one pops up on CL) snowblower. I've narrowed it down to Simplicity or Toro. The Simplicity 26 inch heavy duty is top of my list, but I'm also looking at the simplicity medium duty 27 or Toro Powermax 826, 928 or even 1028. I recently sold an older 29inch 9HP craftsman (murray made), so that is my frame of reference.
> 
> Any opinions on these. I liked how maneuverable the Toros felt, but the simplicity seems like it was more solidly built and would last decades.
> 
> ...



Josh,

The age old question what machine do I buy? 

I hate to confuse things but I would also add the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO and the Husqvarna ST327P to the mix (there are excellent pictorial reviews on both of these machines on Movingsnow.com). 

Regarding the 2 machines you are looking at they are closely matched. I have looked into both of these. I prefer the build quality on the Simplicity and the Briggs engine on it. The potential Achilles Heel on this machine is the transmission I have read some reviews stating it is prone to freeze up. I attached the manufacturers link below it is the same company that manufactures the Ariens Auto-Turn system.

The Toro has a very good reputation despite its seemingly cheaper construction. It is well engineered with the ACS, and should not bog down even with the smaller engines used. My issues with the Loncin engines used on many Toro's is the oil drain which is located on the side right near the tire which complicates routine maintenance more than it should and the engine seems covered in plastic.

The Husky I mentioned adds a lot of features mainly a good quality Hydro Gear manufactured variable transmission that should serve you well without issue and would be very good for your conditions. The Ariens is built like a tank with a well designed and powerful 306cc engine along with high performance impeller, belts and pulleys. The over the dash manual chute crank is a little cumbersome on this Ariens but it should prove trouble free for a very long time. Additionally Ariens is currently offering some very good financing promos and a warranty extension.

Good luck with whichever you choose.

http://www.generaltransmissions.com/en/products/snow


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I had Power Max. I was extremely easy easy to use and was actually a pleasure to snow blow. The quick stick and trigger shift was sweet operating. The bucket this show some rust spots though. It was the Toro Power Max 8/28 xle I believe. 2008. Mine didn't have the sheet metal of the Old Toro machines. Maybe you have to get the HD model for thick gauge metal. But I did little to no rust preventative measures on it. Didn't think I had to on a Toro.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a powermax hd 928 and I love it. Goes through anything, and I can shoot snow anywhere with the quick stick, which is so easy to move to where you need it. Handlebar warmers... and I never have to replace shearpins. I own a Honda Track drive 28 and honestly, my Toro throws almost as far, and can eat snow of all types almost as well as the Honda. I wish the quick stick was on on the Honda, as the old rotary lever can get a little exhausting.


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for all of the feedback. One concern I had with the Toro is that it might ride up on the snow if I'm going up hill. It feels really well balanced making it easy to turn and maneuver because very little weight is needed on the handles since it's not very front heavy. But will the front not stay planted to the asphalt on a slope? The simplicity felt VERY front heavy making it harder to maneuver, but I imagine that it wont ride up. Any thoughts on this?

Also someone mentioned the Husqvarna... are their 200 series garbage? The 27" ST227P seems to have a lot of features for the money, but don't know much about the build quality. I suspect it's kind of crappy considering the price?


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

Forgot to mention that someone near me is selling a 2005 Toro 826LE. Specs seems decent but no steering capabilities. Should I just grab that and be done with it? Or are the newer blowers more pleasant to use?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

how much?


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

500-600


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

I think I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a toro powermax HD 928. Only hesitation is the balance... Will it ride up much when going up hill or get away from me when going down hill? Is the front loaded weight of the simplicity heavy duty 26 inch a better bet for my sloped driveway?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

joshg3p0 said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback. One concern I had with the Toro is that it might ride up on the snow if I'm going up hill. It feels really well balanced making it easy to turn and maneuver because very little weight is needed on the handles since it's not very front heavy. But will the front not stay planted to the asphalt on a slope? The simplicity felt VERY front heavy making it harder to maneuver, but I imagine that it wont ride up. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Also someone mentioned the Husqvarna... are their 200 series garbage? The 27" ST227P seems to have a lot of features for the money, but don't know much about the build quality. I suspect it's kind of crappy considering the price?



The 300 series is their heavy duty line. The reviews out there on the 200 series are pretty good.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Both are excellent machines. I'd take either one in a heartbeat. I came close to getting a Simplicity. My Simplicity dealer is excellent and will work on pricing more than the Toro dealers. If the pricing difference between the two got to be $250-$300 in favor of the Simplicity that would tip the scale for me.


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

The simplicity in looking at is a 26 inch and is 1350, the toro is 28 inch and 1499. The larger simplicity seemed too bulky for me. So between the two the simplicity is slightly cheaper.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

joshg3p0 said:


> The simplicity in looking at is a 26 inch and is 1350, the toro is 28 inch and 1499. The larger simplicity seemed too bulky for me. So between the two the simplicity is slightly cheaper.


Josh,

If this is the Simplicity with the 11.5 ft./lbs. of torque engine the decision is easy go with the Toro. The 265cc Loncin motor they rate at 15.9 ft./lbs. of torque this is a big difference in power. 

Additionally if it is the model that I think it is and please correct me if I am wrong, the price seems over suggested list (per the Simplicity website, link below). I would either do some negotiating with this dealer or find somebody else if your heart is set on the Simplicity.

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/snow-blowers/heavy-duty-dual-stage


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes the toro is more powerful. I agree with your assessment. Does anyone have thoughts on the front riding up with such a balanced machine? Will it generally stay planted going up a steep driveway?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

joshg3p0 said:


> Yes the toro is more powerful. I agree with your assessment. Does anyone have thoughts on the front riding up with such a balanced machine? Will it generally stay planted going up a steep driveway?


 It will stay down to get the job at hand done.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

And the 826 HD vs 928 HD? You get an extra 2" and hand warmers and more power, but is the 826 more practical to handle and store? Given the snows in NJ is the 826 a better choice? I had that 30" Murray which I found to be annoying to maneuver so I originally set out for a 26 inch with steering, but when I played with the 928 and 1028, they seemed SO well balanced that they felt like a much lighter machines.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

joshg3p0 said:


> Yes the toro is more powerful. I agree with your assessment. Does anyone have thoughts on the front riding up with such a balanced machine? Will it generally stay planted going up a steep driveway?


Josh,

It is hard for any of us to assess what would work for your driveway slope without a pic. You mention a 30" Murray you owned/used, if that worked I assume the ones you are considering should also work on your drive. The tires are aggressive on both of these machines. Toro's are lighter as they use more polymers than most.

If you like the feel/handling of that machine I would go for it, if it rides up more than you hoped you can always purchase a weight kit which never hurts.


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks. Yeah he murray was pretty good but just starting to need too much TLC. I'm uploading some pics of the driveway. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow that was fast, thanks Josh. Nice place you have, it looks like your drive was just paved which is good. It is pretty steep but long and gradual. Did you have any issues in the past with a wheeled model not getting down close enough to the surface? My intention is certainly not to bring you back to the drawing board, but I can now see your concern of a machine being too light up front. If you didn't have issues with the Murray I am pretty confident with a weight kit you should be okay starting in the center and just taking it slow on the way down.

At first glance it does look like a track model may be your best bet, but again if the wheeled Murray worked okay for you with the exception of just being cumbersome, a good wheeled unit should be fine. I am partial to Ariens and they are heavier than the new Toro's and regardless I would put on a weight kit on a wheeled model as your drive is steep. I know you are leaning towards Toro, if you are concerned with Auto Turn on the Ariens it would not be an issue on your drive as it is in very good condition (just assuming it may be a concern, you may not even like Ariens). I know you were considering the Simplicity but I am concerned that the 250cc engine would be underpowered.


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

I never had too much trouble with the murray but it was pretty front heavy. I originally set out looking for a tracked model. Saw that troybuilt had some cheap ones with steering triggers but was worried about reliability and stuff.

Thoughts on this one?

http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/product_10001_14102_1843064__-1


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

joshg3p0 said:


> The simplicity in looking at is a 26 inch and is 1350, the toro is 28 inch and 1499. The larger simplicity seemed too bulky for me. So between the two the simplicity is slightly cheaper.


What about the Simplicity H1528E? The list price is $1399 and gives you the B&S pro series 1450 engine with 306cc. I think the bulkiness you saw might be the higher bucket. Not too much more but just looks bulkier.


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

I should mention I guess that the murray would clear better/closet going down than it would going uphill.


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

I didn't look at the H1528E much since the smaller 26 inch version seemed like a bear to move... so front heavy and tough to move around when not running. I suppose it wouldn't be much different though as you suggest.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am not really familiar with that MTD built Toro track model. MTD gets a bad rap these days. I had one from the mid 90's the model:640F A 26" with an 8Hp Tecumseh Sno-King engine and it was a workhorse. I sold it about 2 years ago it was still running well, rust was setting in and the lower auger housing corners folded in. It was well maintained, I changed the belts and friction wheel rubber a few months before selling it. 

The auger/drive cables needed frequent tightening and the engine needed to be cold started with the electric starter. Besides that it was a very good machine that was dependable and functioned well. Things may have turned sharply for the worse with MTD snowblowers, maybe another member can weigh in on that.

I agree with Zavie and would give the Simplicity H1528E another look. It will give you the added power and weight and with the power steering it should be easy to maneuver when running.


----------



## joshg3p0 (Oct 11, 2015)

I reserved the Toro HD 928 at my local dealer. I imagine it will work well given my past success on wheels. For a variety of reasons, it just felt like the one for me. Thank you everyone, for your helpful feedback!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats that is a nice machine, best of luck with it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice choice, hard not to love those Toro HD's. Congrats and be sure to post some pics of your new arrival when it arrives.


----------

